# which martial arts should invest my time in?



## derekhann (Jun 24, 2018)

hi! my name is derek and i decided to do martial arts but i need help figuring out which one i should do. please tell me which you do and suggest one i should do, thanks!


----------



## drop bear (Jun 24, 2018)

MMA.


----------



## Danny T (Jun 24, 2018)

What is available to you? Which one are you most interested in? Of the ones available to you which instructor do you seem to like the best?
If it isn't available to you training it isn't going to happen. If you aren't interested in it or don't like it you aren't going to train for long. If you don't like the instructor and others in the school again you probably won't train.


----------



## JR 137 (Jun 24, 2018)

Pick a school, not a style.  Make a list of everything available locally, and cross out the ones that conflict with your schedule and the ones you can’t afford.  Visit the rest.

Barring really absurd styles, the teacher and classmates are the most important thing.

I study Seido karate.  It’s the perfect dojo for me.  There’s a few Seido dojos that I wouldn’t train at because they wouldn’t be the right place of me.   It’s not a shot at them, it’s just that their focus is mainly on kids and tournaments.

Visit a bunch of places, and the right one should stand out.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 24, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> Pick a school, not a style.  Make a list of everything available locally, and cross out the ones that conflict with your schedule and the ones you can’t afford.  Visit the rest.
> 
> Barring really absurd styles, the teacher and classmates are the most important thing.
> 
> ...


Bingo.  And I’ll just emphasize that the first issue is to discover what schools are in your area, that you can reasonably travel two at least a couple times a week, that you can afford, and that offer classes that do not conflict with your schedule.  If a school does not fit this basic description, then it does not matter how great it might be because you won’t train there.  Discussing what systems are great in an abstract sort of way is pointless if they do not exist nearby.

So make a list of what schools you could attend.  If you share that list here, some of us might be able to comment on them in general.  However, what I might think is great about a school, you might hate, and vice-versa.  In the end, you will need to decide which is good for you, regardless of the advice you may get here.


----------



## Rice Nachos (Jun 24, 2018)

I do bjj and think you should check it out along with mma. Nothing against the other styles and suggestions you’re receiving.


----------



## Deafdude#5 (Jun 25, 2018)

Hello & welcome. Definitely do JR 137’s advice. Take a look at the local schools & check them out.


----------



## CrazedChris (Jun 25, 2018)

Welcome, and I concur with the above.


----------



## GreatSayiaman (Jun 25, 2018)

I know it will be a Biased answer but if you want a Striking Art, Muay Thai, If you want a Grappling Art Gracie / Brazilian Jiu Jitsu.. If you want  good Philosophy Arts, Jeet Kune Do Concepts or Kajukenbo love the concepts in both philosophies of Being Formless and shapeless like water.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 25, 2018)

Again, what is in your area?  Suggestions do not help until you know what is even available.


----------



## MacPark (Jun 26, 2018)

I train in Southern Preying Mantis Kung Fu. I love it and its worth a look in my opinion to see if its in your area. I also dont suggest you do it just because I said you should lol. You should pick a style that you like and feel an affinity for. Find a good teacher and school and check a few out. Preying Mantis blew me away when I saw it and I knew it was for me. ITs all personal. Depends if  you want something you can compete in or just for your own personal goals etc. There is no bad martial arts, just bad teachers and schools. Find a good one and something you like the look of.


----------



## TSDTexan (Jun 26, 2018)

derekhann said:


> hi! my name is derek and i decided to do martial arts but i need help figuring out which one i should do. please tell me which you do and suggest one i should do, thanks!



I do Karate, and Brazilian Juijtsu.
I started getting serious by doing Korean Tang Soo Do... "a blend of Korean politics and karate with some 11 secret Chinese spices and ingredients".

And then I took Judo with a light touch of Wing Chun. In college, I took fencing, and got into Tilting / Hema. Later, i got serious into Kyudo. but I moved away, and couldn't find another school where I moved to.

Later on I did ArnisFMA, which led me to Bjj.
A friend from judo got deep into Aikido, and I had to visit his dojo. It changed my mind about Aikido... but it isn't my first recommendation for you.

These days I practice, and study Okinawan Karate.
and do nogi JJ on the side. I like hopkido but never formally trained or had the opportunity to train in it.

If you can find a place that teaches self defense Brazilian JJ that will help a lot. 

You may wind up not liking it, but wind up preferring Muy Thai or western boxing.

I recommend that you visit and train at All of the schools in your area. then after that come back and use us as a sounding board. 

Ask us questions, and tell us about the schools you like. read the posts about McDojos (places that steal your money and dont prepare you to fight at all) so you know what to avoid.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jun 26, 2018)

TSDTexan said:


> I do Karate, and Brazilian Juijtsu.
> I started getting serious by doing Korean Tang Soo Do... "a blend of Korean politics and karate with some 11 secret Chinese spices and ingredients".
> 
> And then I took Judo with a light touch of Wing Chun. In college, I took fencing, and got into Tilting / Hema. Later, i got serious into Kyudo. but I moved away, and couldn't find another school where I moved to.
> ...



So is your experience that those of us who practice H*a*pkido hop around a lot?   

(Sorry, couldn't resist.)


----------



## TSDTexan (Jun 26, 2018)

oftheherd1 said:


> So is your experience that those of us who practice H*a*pkido hop around a lot?
> 
> (Sorry, couldn't resist.)


Yes. now hop to it. 

Sadly, my new phone hasn't learned how to autocorrect that word correctly. and worse... when I proofread it... I spotted the typo! I did! 

(i have spelled it correctly many times on this forum, Honest! Former boy scouts honor!) 

And I was going to fix it but the wife distracted me with cheese cake.
And I absentmindedly published.

I WOULD HAVE GOTTEN AWAY WITH IT TOO..  IF IT WEREN'T FOR YOU PESKY KIDS!


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jun 26, 2018)

TSDTexan said:


> Yes. now hop to it.
> 
> Sadly, my new phone hasn't learned how to autocorrect that word correctly. and worse... when I proofread it... I spotted the typo! I did!
> 
> ...



KIDS?  Wow.  Thank you!  Thank you!


----------



## TSDTexan (Jun 26, 2018)

oftheherd1 said:


> KIDS?  Wow.  Thank you!  Thank you!


was a scoby do reference.


----------



## JR 137 (Jun 26, 2018)

TSDTexan said:


> Yes. now hop to it.
> 
> Sadly, my new phone hasn't learned how to autocorrect that word correctly. and worse... when I proofread it... I spotted the typo! I did!
> 
> ...


I thought it was MEDDLING kids?


----------



## TSDTexan (Jun 27, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> I thought it was MEDDLING kids?


Aw shadup! I was practicing my senile fuddyduddy misquoting and blaming it on being senile.
#getoffmylawn


----------



## dvcochran (Jun 27, 2018)

derekhann said:


> hi! my name is derek and i decided to do martial arts but i need help figuring out which one i should do. please tell me which you do and suggest one i should do, thanks!


What style schools are in your area? Make a list of schools, know your budget and available schedule. visit or at least talk to the instructors and see which ones interest you and set up some trial classes to figure out which one seems best overall for you. That way you are much more likely to keep going to class. Best of luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## APOModern (Jul 1, 2018)

I've been told to access what is nearby and go from there.


----------



## AlecBeach (Jul 8, 2018)

derekhann said:


> hi! my name is derek and i decided to do martial arts but i need help figuring out which one i should do. please tell me which you do and suggest one i should do, thanks!


Make sure to find a good teacher and community.


----------



## Superperson (Jul 8, 2018)

I would suggest like others above have stated, look into what kind of schools are in your area and then narrow down the choices based on distance and style. Lets say you have 4 Taekwondo schools and 2 MMA and a few Karate near you. You would now look into which of those styles you prefer and go by the school to see if its a good fit. If not try the next one and move on until you find a school that fits your time budget and preference. In the end their is no best style, its really up to what you want to get out of training and what your trying to learn. Just my two cents.


----------



## now disabled (Jul 9, 2018)

All advice given is sound 

my addition would be to ask yourself what you want to get out of the arts. 

Cost should never come into studying an art but in reality it does so just be aware that if you choose an art that requires more equipment than the basic dogi (or what ever other arts call the training gear)  factor that in. Arts that use weapons can become very expensive as good quality does not come cheap


----------

